# PL2 limit and instant EDP other limit



## Uğur Uyar (Nov 19, 2022)

Hi guys my cpu was getting hot and hit 90 degrees super fast and i was limited by thermal limit. Btw I was using at -150mV cache and core at FIVR settings without problems while getting hot like that. Than i learnt i need to change power limit control settings from TPL menu and i did them PL1 = 40 and PL2= 35. Tried again and my cpu became cooler and i am getting 75-85 degrees now, my gpu is 67-75 degrees always ( I am using at 1650 MHZ locked from Msi afterburner it looks stable like this). But I have one problem more. I am limiting from PL2 and EDP OTHER and edp is limiting instantly when i press clear. PL2 appears in 15 seconds too. How can i fix them and my fps is not stable in every game. It drops too much i am getting 90 fps on bannerlord with high settings but it drops to 60 fps and thats effect my gameplay too. Not in only this game. Can't I get stable fps ? When i am turning mouse fastly and more it feels like i am playing on 20 fps. I dont know why i am limiting from or what its causes. Sorry for my english btw.
I have:
i5 10200H Cpu
Gtx 1650ti Gpu
2x8 16 Gb 2933 Mhz Ram
NVMe SSD

@unclewebb Can you help ? I saw you in every post and i am trusting your knowledge. Sorry if i bother you with tagging


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 19, 2022)

When you set power limits, the PL2 power limit should always be set to a number greater than or equal to the PL1 power limit. You should never set the PL2 power limit less than the PL1 power limit. 

PL1 = 35 and PL2 = 40 is correct
PL1 = 40 and PL2 = 35 is wrong

Post a screenshot of the Options window. 





If you do not see a lock icon where that red box is, I would check the PROCHOT Offset box and I would lower the offset value. If this is set to 10, it will tell the CPU to start thermal throttling too soon at 90°C instead of the Intel rated value which is 100°C. I would try setting this offset to 2 or 3. The Intel default is 0 so you are not going to hurt the CPU by telling it to run hotter before thermal throttling begins. If you see a lock icon on the right side of Lock PROCHOT Offset, leave this setting alone. You cannot change this setting if the BIOS has locked it. 

Has your laptop always had cooling problems? Many laptops are poorly designed and have really bad cooling even when they are brand new. Some manufacturers include CPUs and GPUs that you cannot fully use because the cooling is bad. If your laptop used to be OK then you need to fix the cooling problem. Open up your laptop and blow the dust and dirt out of the heatsinks and fan. If this does not fix your problem then I would also change the thermal paste to improve your cooling. 

Are you overclocking your Nvidia GPU? Your GPU might be stable at a faster speed but this is going to create extra heat inside your computer. If you overclock the Nvidia GPU too much, GPU performance can decrease. Your computer might not crash but FPS can go down. I would not overclock the Nvidia GPU until after you fix the cooling problem.   

Using ThrottleStop to lower the power limits is going to reduce performance. Try setting both PL1 and PL2 to 40 and then check the Log File box in ThrottleStop. Go play a game for 15 minutes and then attach a log file to your next post. I would like to see how your computer is running and how hot the CPU and GPU are getting during normal use. Check the Nvidia GPU box in the Options window so the Nvidia GPU temperature and MHz data is added to the log file.


----------



## Uğur Uyar (Nov 19, 2022)

Thanks for answering first. I set PL1 and PL2 for 40 now.  
I added the screenshot of there now. 
Yes i have that problems since 1.5 years i even send it to service for cleaning and thermal paste change they did but i was still getting 85-90 degrees. Cooling of this brand 'Monster' is so bad. Its clevo laptop actually. But i think there is a problem about itselfs control center. My gpu never hit the thermal limit but i cant say the same thing for cpu its always hit 90 degrees in 2-3 minute when i open game. My pc is not that dirty now. 
I didnt overclock gpu. I even cant touch about voltage its locked. I just locked the Mhz for 1650 because when its normal its going above 1900+ sometimes drops to 1400's not stable actually. Thats why i locked in 1650 Mhz i have never seen a heat problem about gpu for 1.5 years. Its always 68-74 degrees.
I will do test and attach log file too

I played bannerlord with medium-high setting i was getting 60-80 fps but mostly 60-65 my cpu is only used %20-30 btw. I was having 90 degrees before doing that settings from TPL menu with %30 cpu usage. Is this test enough for you ? I did 2-3 alt tabs because game servers crashed 2 times and while i am waiting for rejoin. Btw I can do 20+ minutes test with the other games too if you needed.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 19, 2022)

Put a check mark in the PROCHOT Offset box so the value 0 is sent to the CPU.
Press OK and then check the main screen to see if your thermal throttling temperature is increased to 100°C. This is the Intel recommended value. 





Some repair shops use cheap thermal paste and some tech people might not have a lot of experience applying thermal paste to laptop CPUs. You should learn how to do this procedure yourself to make sure that it is done correctly. If you have had temperature problems for years then it is time you try and fix this problem. 

There might be a problem with the Control Center software you are using. If this software is also trying to control CPU performance then it is going to interfere with ThrottleStop. It might prevent ThrottleStop from working correctly. Try uninstalling the Control Center software. If you really need the Control Center software then I guess there is nothing you can do about it. 

Did you unlock the MSR power limits before changing them both to 40? You need to reboot after you do this so the CPU can unlock these limits. There is usually no reason to lock the MSR power limits. You only need to lock the MMIO power limits. Post a new screenshot of the Turbo Power Limits window if you are not sure.


----------



## Uğur Uyar (Nov 19, 2022)

Here i play one more game test begins at 22.48. I used the same throttlestop settings with the before gameplay. That is what they are using as a thermal paste. ( at least they are saying that)
I checked Prochot offset now.
I cant delete it because keyboard light works from there i tried to uninstall last time but i cant use keyboard lights and makes my job hard when its night.
I couldnt understand MSR power is unlocked or not. Can you tell me what i need to check or uncheck ?


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 19, 2022)

The lock icon on the left shows that the MSR power limits are locked. You need to clear the check mark in the Power Limit Controls section. I put a blue box around the Lock option. Clear that box. 

The top of the screen shows that your power limits are still set to  PL1 40 and PL2 35. You need to reboot to unlock the CPU.


----------



## Uğur Uyar (Nov 19, 2022)

Is it true now ? Icons gone and its shows both 40

I did a quick test i never saw 91+ degrees with this settings. 93 is from old settings.  I will do test with games tomorrow its too late in my country. But it looks PL2 and EDP OTHER looks still problem.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 19, 2022)

Your power limits are not locked and they are both set to 40 now. That is OK now. This tells the CPU to power limit throttle. That is why you see PL2 in Limit Reasons. You are telling your CPU to power limit throttle so it does not get too hot.





93°C at only 24.6W is the problem. When your CPU is only at 25W, it should not be getting that hot. Your cooling is bad. It needs to be fixed. Clevo laptops usually have better cooling so it might be the thermal paste that needs to be replaced.

PROCHOT Offset is working correctly. The thermal throttling temperature PROCHOT now shows 100°C instead of 90°C. The CPU will run at full speed until it reaches 100°C.


----------



## Uğur Uyar (Nov 19, 2022)

You are awesome dude thanks for helping.

Hey I wasnt restart my pc i just take it to sleep mode and reopen maybe is that about ? Because of that degrees and watt not looks suitable?

In the second photo you can see while 40 watt i am getting 83 85 degrees.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 20, 2022)

Uğur Uyar said:


> you can see while 40 watt i am getting 83 85 degrees.


I do not see that.

At 40W the CPU is running at 95°C.





The 40W power limit is working correctly. You still need better cooling.

On most computers, sleep resume will reset the power limit lock. I usually recommend restarting the computer. Restarting always works.


----------



## Uğur Uyar (Nov 20, 2022)

Ok I will try today too. I can make more game test if you want too. I think there is a correctly working fine adjustment and we need to find it with trying. Am i thinking wrong ?

Cs go test. It reached 100 but everything was fine my gameplay is much smoother at least i am feeling like this. I am going to try other games. Like squad and bannerlord they are using gpu much more.

I just tried squad my fps was much much better i play even on high textures and shaders.  Fps and gameplay was smoother but one time my gpu usage dropped to 20 and i got fps drop but it happened for 1 time. I noticed something too one of the cpu threads (thread 2) hit the %100 usage others was at %60-70 and temp gone to 100 degrees at there first. Sadly after playing a little bit more laptop closed itself because of the temp.  I added the log files too. I think i need to clear my pc again you are right. Btw can i use the PL1 and PL2 settings at 35 ? Will be there lag or fps drops ?

The test which one is start at 11:27 is squad test the other one is csgo's

Pc shut downs at 100 degrees is there a way to set it to 95 ? More than 90 less than 100


----------



## Uğur Uyar (Nov 22, 2022)

Hey @unclewebb  I was playing smoothly for 1-2 days without problems but my cpu was throttling so i changed my throttlestop settings for best optimization and this happened. I reverted them but still same. I am going to do restart. Here is the video. Why is this happening problem of cpu or gpu (probably cpu) and what is causing it ? I added my TS settings too. Btw i tried to change PL1 and PL2 to like 45-45 or 35-45.
I have 10200H CPU and 1650Ti with 2x8 2933 mhz rams.
bro wtf ? - YouTube

Okey sir i fixed it. I changed Cpu core mV from -150 to -140 and fixed.


----------



## gQx (Nov 28, 2022)

Uğur Uyar said:


> Hey @unclewebb  I was playing smoothly for 1-2 days without problems but my cpu was throttling so i changed my throttlestop settings for best optimization and this happened. I reverted them but still same. I am going to do restart. Here is the video. Why is this happening problem of cpu or gpu (probably cpu) and what is causing it ? I added my TS settings too. Btw i tried to change PL1 and PL2 to like 45-45 or 35-45.
> I have 10200H CPU and 1650Ti with 2x8 2933 mhz rams.
> bro wtf ? - YouTube
> 
> Okey sir i fixed it. I changed Cpu core mV from -150 to -140 and fixed.


ben de monster kullanıcısıyım i7 9750h cpu hep termal throttle yapar 100 leri görürdü arctic de kullandım ama 1-2 güne sıcaklıklar tekrar yükseldi şöyle bir şey bu termal macunlarda çok yüksek sıcaklıklara geldiğinde bozulma oluyor. pump out effect diyorlar. desktoplarda sorun olmuyor pek ama laptoplar için kullanılması yanlış demek ki. vatan bilgisayardan _coolermaster mastergel maker aldım evet biraz pahalı ama yıllardır çözemediğim ısınma sorununu çözdü pump out effect e dayanıklı deniliyordu araştırığımda, internetten belki daha ucuza da bulabilirsin ama orjinal değilse yine bir işe yaramaz çinliler hep kopya salmışlar piyasaya ayırt edemiyosun. macunun ucu da yayarak sürmek için dizayn edilmiş ki son nesil laptop cpu larında başka türlü sürdüğünde sorun çıkarıyor. benim laptop şimdi max 87 i görüyor oyunlarda 3 hafta oldu süreli sıcaklıklar sabit bir dene istersen. _


----------



## Uğur Uyar (Nov 29, 2022)

Teşekkürler dostum.


----------

